# Hey Guinea pig mama here.



## Piggimama (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello, I have two sows gidget and gemini... Any other piggi people here
:001_wub:


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome! :wave: I love your cage, it's so practical. The piggers are also adorable. :001_wub: 

I have a couple of piggies too.


----------



## poppicat (Nov 21, 2012)

I have 2 boys Boogie is 8 months old and Alfie is around 2 and a half.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have 9 girlies.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

I have 2 boars. Lambert and Oscar  
Right little characters they are 

Here's a picture of my two boys taken ages ago. I do have loads of updated ones but just haven't uploaded them to photobucket yet


----------



## thedogcabin (Jul 19, 2011)

Just popped over from the dog forum as I'm getting two guinea pigs tomorrow. They are Texel littermate boars. The only problem we have is choosing names for them, any suggestions?


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

I have 8 at the moment (7 sows and 1 boar) :thumbup:


----------



## SidneyFrankie (Nov 14, 2012)

Where did you mange to find the C&C grids? I struggled to get any even on EBay. In the end my OH made mine using an old book case and some aviary mesh.


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

SidneyFrankie said:


> Where did you mange to find the C&C grids? I struggled to get any even on EBay. In the end my OH made mine using an old book case and some aviary mesh.


Have you looked on Amazon? That's where I have always got mine from in the past.

Just checked there - http://www.amazon.co.uk/White-Wire-...VZ9M/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1357158671&sr=8-4

The price seems to have soared since I last bought them


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i have 15 guinea pigs at the moment. all are rescue piggies that have had bad experiences but have a great life now. i have 6 huge hutches and an indoor cage. they live together as follows:
molly - currently on her own as her sister died and she doesn't seem to like other piggies
beau and woody - sow and neutered boar
blossom and her 2 daughters, nutmeg and hazel from a terrible life of back to back pregnancies (3 babies died)
honey, hope and heidi - 3 sisters, hope was born blind
angel and harry - sow and neutered boar - angel had a c section recently due to back to back pregnancies in her previous home. the baby died but thankfully she recovered.
frankie and benny - angels' babies that arrived at my house with her - all were in poor condition
storm and pinocchio - 2 boars rescued recently
if anyone is interested i make cosy cups, tunnels and snuggle sacks to help fund the vets bills that accompany these little pigs


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

As of today I have 4 pigs! Three sows and a neutered boar although we haven't introduced the new girlie yet.


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

hi pigmama  
i'm a new owner of 2 boars, skittle and malteser :lol:


----------



## MargaretB (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely piggies & great cage! I have two piggies, Hamish & Dougal. Hamish is a skinny pig. :001_wub:

Dougal










Hamish


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

MargaretB said:


> Lovely piggies & great cage! I have two piggies, Hamish & Dougal. Hamish is a skinny pig. :001_wub:
> 
> Dougal
> 
> ...


your piggies are lovely. i just adore skinny pigs:001_wub:


----------

